
Show HN: Excalibur – A web interface to extract tabular data from PDFs - vortex_ape
https://github.com/camelot-dev/excalibur
======
z2
This looks amazing. If a scanned PDF is OCR'd and the lines still as raster
images, could extraction through Camelot work?

Another serious question -- if I use this successfully, does that make me King
Arthur?

